# What are other Zelnorm users doing?



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm on Zelnorm and Amitiza. I spoke to my dr yesterday and he wants me to go back to Amitiza only...I tried this last year and it didn't work. He said he wanted me to start tapering down off of Zelnorm immediately (even though I have about 1 1/2 months worth here. Of course that is what he has to tell me. There is a part of me that wants to have 1 1/2 months of feeling good before playing around with meds but the other part of me is constantly thinking about what is going to happen when I do go off Zelnorm. What is every one else doing? Using it up or going off it?


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

> quote:course that is what he has to tell me. There is a part of me that wants to have 1 1/2 months of feeling good before playing around


 You're lucky cause you are on amitiza. That was my first option but I have nausea a lot and so I didn't want to take something that could cause nausea. See my post called "domperidone alternative to zelnorm"


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I am desperately trying to get a prescription so that I can purchase the meds online in Switzerland. Unfortunately, my GI doc doesn't want to take on the liability that comes with prescribing a drug that the FDA has banned. I will continue to pursue trying to get a prescription through other doctors.I wish there was something that worked like Zelnorm, colchicine (a treatment for gout) was mentioned, but a side effect of that is constipation, and misoprostol (used for inducing abortions) has been mentioned, but six out of 18 patients withdrew from the study due to side effects which include dehydration, dizziness, mental/mood changes, muscle weakness and slow or irregular heartbeat. My doctor did not recommend any other course of treatment. She thinks Zelnorm is the best for me, she just won't prescribe it for liability reasons to protect herself.I thanked her for getting back to me so promptly. Yes, this is a disappointment, but at least she had the guts to call me and tell me herself rather than having an assistant or nurse call me and she didn't drag it out, leaving me with less time to pursue other options.How do you find a doctor who will write a prescription for a drug that the FDA has taken off the market?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Gail Susan--yes, what a big disappointment that must be--especially since your dr knows how much you need zelnorm. did you say earlier she wouldn't do the IND because it was too much paperwork? seems to me she should either write the script or do the IND paperwork--not leave you stranded but then maybe i'm too idealistic. my doc wouldn't write the script either because of the fda ban. but that didn't surprise me--i expected that anyway and have been wanting to get a more up-to-date dr with a more aggressive treatment approach. lots of time and trial-and-error and money involved in the search for a better dr. and also, yes, like you said, how do you find a dr who will write a scipt for zelnorm????


----------



## 23713 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have about a month's supply of Zelnorm left-have been on it twice daily since 2003, and it was truly a miracle drug for me. My GI doc told me to wean gradually, and also gave me a rx for Amitiza, but I've been hesitant to try it due to possible side effect of nausea. Has anyone had experience with this drug? I am miserable, very symptomatic and still taking Zelnorm once daily. I think it's ridiculous that this drug was pulled...the 13 people out of 11,000 or whatever it was all had pre-existing cardiac disease. If anyone has successfully purchased Zelnorm elsewhere, please share.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Megan, Yes, 13 friggin people out of 11,600 had cardiac incidents and for that they pull the drug that is my lifeline off the market. "The analysis included more than 11,600 patients treated with Zelnorm and over 7000 patients treated with placebo. The data showed that the risk of serious cardiovascular adverse events (e.g., angina, heart attacks, and strokes) associated with use of Zelnorm is higher than with placebo treatment. Thirteen Zelnorm-treated patients (or 0.1%) had confirmed cardiovascular ischemic events, and only 1 placebo-treated patient (or 0.01%) with an event." Those geniuses at the FDA don't realize that IBS can be a life threatening situation. I came very close to dying from complications from IBS. Try dying of complications from an impacted colon. I'll take a heart attack please.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Gail susan- the colchicine does NOT cause constipation- listen, Ive been on it since Tue and Im going better than on zelnorm- I take it .6mg at lunch , dinner and bed- then the next day i go 4 times within an hour then eat and go again- thenIm done for the day so it wont run you to the loo all day- I found more info yesterday and they have been using it for a while not only for gout but for the cathartic ( same as stimulant lax) effect and one other - trust me it will not stiop you up- now granted i do take mine in addition to reglan and miralax and MOM but since Wed. am i have noticed( i began charting) I go more and go in a shorter period of time- I love that my morning poop time is being sliced in half... Id give it a try... also I asked the pharmacist about people taking it long term and she said yes there were folks on it long term ( for gout) so it seems to be safe=- also I read somewhere its been around along time ( 1961) I think that was on the fda site. hey it mnay be our answer atleast till the fda lets us get zelnorm on an IND basis- maybe if it works out I may not go back to zelnorm.... its too soon to tell. Im just praising God that He gave me this option for relief and a way to go!!!!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I just learned about this yesterday when I tried to refill my Zelnorm script. This is horrible! I wasn't able to sleep last night, just thinking about what it was like before Zelnorm... it's been a miracle drug for me too. Not perfect - no drug is perfect! - but it's given me my life back. I can't imagine going back to the way I lived before, spending hours on filthy public bathroom floors trying to work out trapped gas. I was on my way to disability when I found Zelnorm.I see my doctor this morning to discuss alternatives, but I am pretty sure all he will offer is Amitiza and Miralax. Miralax only makes me bloated and it sounds as if very few people can take Amitiza. Colchicine causes hypertension by vasoconstriction and I have "white coat" hypertension at times, so I doubt my doctor will go for it in my case, if he would even consider it for anyone.I really feel for everyone here. This is so unfair.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Lorilou, Look up the drug on webmd.com -- it states constipation is a side effect. I'm glad it's working for you.fizzixgal, Love your username! I'm so sorry that you just learned about this the hard way. Miralax does the same thing to me. It just bloats me up and makes extremely uncomfortable and produces no bowel movement whatsoever. I could get Zelnorm from an online pharmacy in Switzerland (www.farmamondo.com) if I could get a prescription. Will your doc write a prescription for you? Print out the letter from Novartis to doctors and bring it to your doctor, so that he sees only 13 people were affected out of over 11,000.I've also heard that the drug is available over the counter in Mexico, but that you need to go to a good pharmacy because the less reputable pharmacies in Mexico sometimes sell placebos. I don't know if this is true, but I'm passing this on as those of us who rely on this drug must explore all possible options.It's just a terrible situation. I wrote to the FDA and Novartis last night. We all need to write letters and tell our stories as the FDA just doesn't realize how severely IBS-C can impact our lives that's why they pulled the drug off the shelves. They don't realize how poor the quality of our lives are without Zelnorm and we must make them aware.See Jeff Roberts' post for the addresses at the FDA to write to.


----------



## 23758 (Feb 5, 2007)

I stopped my Zelnorm before my 2nd dose on Monday. Has anyone else quit abruptly? Called the Dr. & pharmacy to see if I should be weaning off & no one had any info(or even seemed to care very much). I hate IBS & CFS/ME because no one seems to take you seriously or even believe you are suffering. (Sorry had to vent a little).Anyhow, anyone else feel sick? (other than obvious C, bloating & gas)I feel achy, dizzy & sick to my stomach & headache. I too am thinking of taking the month & 1/2 I have left in order to delay the sick feeling till later. Although I do have a family history of heart attacks & was having unexplained chest pains recently. OMG I'm too young to fall apart!!Oh well, gotta keep on going huh?Deb


----------



## 22463 (Mar 23, 2007)

Did your Doctor call you and tell you to stop taking it? I am still waiting for mine to call. I stopped taking it last Friday. I have had some chest pains and am going to call the doctor again Monday. I will let you know if I get any good information.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I came away today with some samples of Amitiza and a script, just as I expected. My doctor recommends taking it QD with dinner, but says that I can add a dose at bedtime if I need to, and if I can tolerate it. He also said, "I'm supposed to tell you to stop taking it (Zelnorm)", but then said that he doesn't see any real reason to not just use up what I have. He is as critical of the FDA on this as all of us are. What a guy!! I have 45 tablets left and plan to stretch them out as much as I can, will start with Zelnorm with breakfast and Amitiza with dinner.We also discussed foreign sources for Zelnorm, and he was surprised when I told him that it has been discontinued in Canada too. GailSusan, yes I asked him about writing a script to send to the Swiss pharmacy and he is willing to consider it if the Amitiza doesn't work. (at least he was today --- that could change if he talks to a lawyer of course)I don't think he wants to try colchicine -- he says it used to be used for that purpose and usually caused churning and stomach upset. You also have to be followed closely, both for hypertension and for blood dyscrasias.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I was in a hurry when I wrote before but I did want to say that I'll keep everyone posted on whether or not this doctor eventually writes a script for me to order from Switzerland... it seems not too many are willing to risk the liability. I would sign whatever legal waivers he required. Anyway, until later...


----------



## 22283 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had IBS-C for about 2 years now. I live my life on zelnorm and laxatives. I've got about 2 or 3 months left on zelnorm and I'm taking it. Im getting married in two month and I dont want to be in pain on my wedding day or honeymoon. I have no idea what I'm gonna do when it runs out tho. I have no insurance right now because I am in between jobs, I'll just have to live on Laxatives until I can go see a doc. Has anyone heard about this antibiotic that is supposed to help some? I dont know what it's called but it's supposed to work in your small intestine.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by sakidavi:I've had IBS-C for about 2 years now. I live my life on zelnorm and laxatives. I've got about 2 or 3 months left on zelnorm and I'm taking it. Im getting married in two month and I dont want to be in pain on my wedding day or honeymoon. I have no idea what I'm gonna do when it runs out tho. I have no insurance right now because I am in between jobs, I'll just have to live on Laxatives until I can go see a doc. Has anyone heard about this antibiotic that is supposed to help some? I dont know what it's called but it's supposed to work in your small intestine.


Xifican. I was given it originally with my first round of Zelnorm. If it actually works, I really couldn't tell you


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

the antibiotic my gastro told me about is erythromycin ( sP? ) - anyhow, the drawback is it causes maega nausea. never bothered to try it b/c of what Ive heard. it acts as a motility agent.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Xifaxan maybe?See http://www.medicinenet.com/irritable_bowel...drome/page6.htmMy doc gave me that too when starting Zelnorm. Since the Zelnorm took a while to really help, I'm pretty confident the Xifaxan was not helpful at all.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

the gastro said that erythromycin was used as a motilty drug b/c they dont like to prescribe reglan- i get my reglan from my family physician.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteok up the drug on webmd.com -- it states constipation is a side effect.


A mistake, I'm guessing.Anyway, this


> quote:You also have to be followed closely, both for hypertension and for blood dyscrasias


is correct.









> quote:anyhow, the drawback is it causes maega nausea.


That may not be if the dose is reduced.


> quote:Zelnorm took a while to really help, I'm pretty confident the Xifaxan was not helpful at all.


The rationale is that bacterial overgrowth is causing the constipation and that suppresses the bacteria, not related to the use of erythroymycin, which is to cause peristalsis in the colon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:A mistake, I'm guessing.


http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Colchicine-for-gout is the link I found.


> quote:Common, mild side effects include: * Nausea. * Vomiting. * Diarrhea.


Now sure where they found constipation on the webmd site.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by debcantgo:I stopped my Zelnorm before my 2nd dose on Monday. Has anyone else quit abruptly? Called the Dr. & pharmacy to see if I should be weaning off & no one had any info(or even seemed to care very much). I hate IBS & CFS/ME because no one seems to take you seriously or even believe you are suffering. (Sorry had to vent a little).Anyhow, anyone else feel sick? (other than obvious C, bloating & gas)I feel achy, dizzy & sick to my stomach & headache.


Deb,Oh my gosh I thought it was just me and I was going nuts. I stopped taking Zelnorm a week ago and couldn't get up off the couch or sleep all week - headache, nausea. Glad to see I'm not going crazy.Zelnorm helped my constipation. The thing is it didn't help my stomach motility or stomach gas problem. I'm still looking for something that does. Amitiza just gave me diahrrea and I still had abdominal pain and gas all the time. Whoever mentioned the eurythromycin - I tried this months ago and it helped motility a little bit but did make me nauseous and did not take away the stomach pain or gas.


----------



## 23713 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was advised by my dr. to wean Zelnorm slowly, he saw no reason not to use up my supply. My usual regimen is Zelnorm and Miralax twice daily, Librax as needed for spasmodic type pain, but Zelnorm worked so well, only needed Librax if under a lot of stress. He gave me rx for Amitiza, told me to start it now twice daily after breakfast and dinner. What a horrible drug, the nausea only lasted an hour, but I was sleepy, had vertigo and felt like I couldn't take a deep breath. I took a morning dose only for three days, thinking that maybe it would get better, but no such luck. It's so depressing-I haven't had a day where I felt good in a week. If I'm not bloated and in pain from IBS, I'm naueaus, exhausted and dizzy from Amitiza, some choice. I'm going to try the Switzerland website option if I can get a prescription, and I do plan to write a letter to the FDA as well, but I'm feeling pretty desperate at this point.


----------



## 22283 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone..I'll look into those other drugs, but Im gonna continue my zelnorm for now.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I am devastated by the removal of Zelnorm from the market. I have been on Zelnorm since Nov 2004. I have had IBS-C for 25+ years and this is the only medication that has ever helped. I have been crying ever since. I had just renewed my 3 month supply the day before the announcement. And I absolutely plan to continue taking it. I might as well have a few more good months.I am soooo frustrated by articles that make it sound so easy, just exercise and eat fiber. Please give me a break! I've always been extremely active, I eat high fiber, avoid my trigger foods, lots of water. But you know how it is, some days just a glass of water can throw my gut into horrible spasms.I told my dr out right that I will continue taking Zelnorm until I run out. She gave me the line she has to legally, that she does not recommend that I continue taking it. On the otherside she agrees that this is the most successful med she has seen, well tolerated, good compliance, few side effects, but legally her hands are tied. What is wrong with our medical establishment that they just roll-over when something like this happens, I am furious.As for those who are having headaches and other side effects from discontinuing Zelnorm. Zelnorm does effect serotonin. I spent 6 months last year slowly weaning myself off Lexapro and Welbutrin XL, both antidepressants. When I followed my Dr. initial discontinuation direction, I felt like what I imagined a junkie would feel like withdrawaling from something addictive. The shakes, unbelievable naseau, exhaustion, horrible thought. Turned out I was very sensitive to these meds, and had to painstakingly wean off them. Now Zelnorm is a very small dose effect on serotonin, but if you are sensitive to it, that could be causing the problems. Please let me know if others are having withdrawal issues in addition to their IBS symptoms returning.Sorry to be so long winded. I really feel for everyone out there. I consider myself lucky in that I have a supply for a few months so I can work out a plan, I can't imagine if I had to just stop taking it today.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Zanne, I'm really sorry that you have to go through this. For me, the osmotics work better and with less side effects than Zelnorm and Amitiza, from stool consistency to cramping and pain. I only went off them because my first gastro told me I would get addicted to them. Second gastro was like, no, it may be a slight issue but actually wrote me a script for Lactulose.But the Zelnorm affected my sleep, anxiety level and appetite while I was on it. Going off it, even though I effectively tapered it for almost 2 months (maybe 6 weeks), has been horrible. Tons of free floating anxiety and very little sleep. 4 hours most of the time. More when I crash. I'm hoping this passes but I am going to see a couple of psychiatrists to talk about my options to trouble shoot, see what they have to say.Dana


----------



## Novella (Apr 7, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by GailSusan:I am desperately trying to get a prescription so that I can purchase the meds online in Switzerland. Unfortunately, my GI doc doesn't want to take on the liability that comes with prescribing a drug that the FDA has banned. I will continue to pursue trying to get a prescription through other doctors.I wish there was something that worked like Zelnorm, colchicine (a treatment for gout) was mentioned, but a side effect of that is constipation, and misoprostol (used for inducing abortions) has been mentioned, but six out of 18 patients withdrew from the study due to side effects which include dehydration, dizziness, mental/mood changes, muscle weakness and slow or irregular heartbeat. My doctor did not recommend any other course of treatment. She thinks Zelnorm is the best for me, she just won't prescribe it for liability reasons to protect herself.I thanked her for getting back to me so promptly. Yes, this is a disappointment, but at least she had the guts to call me and tell me herself rather than having an assistant or nurse call me and she didn't drag it out, leaving me with less time to pursue other options.How do you find a doctor who will write a prescription for a drug that the FDA has taken off the market?


----------



## Novella (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello GailSusan....I saw so my doctor today & I was on the Amitiza for 5 days...I experienced blisters in my mouth, rash on my body & more bloating then ever...I had to stop...I did call the drug company Novartis first thing this morning....They took my statement...so my doctor did write me a prescription for Zelnorm but in Switzerland it is called Zelmac...I am placing my order tonight & hope they will accept my doctors prescription...He felt very concerned about the FDA taking if off the market so fast & the study that they did...I am ordering it from the company that Rose had posted on the IBS forum...They goodnes for her great information..I can't live without the Zelnorm..I have been on it for 3 yrs & my life has been very good but now I have been a nervous wreck & my IBS is so severly bad at the moment...I doctor did give me a liquid to drink & will post it later...I forgot the name..but it is mainly for constipation...That is all he could do for me since I can't take the Amitiza..He also talked to me about Mexico if this didn't work with Switzerland...I hope the FDA will wake up & see what they have done to us IBS-C type of sufferers....I have never had any chest pains or shortness of breathe since being on Zelnorm...It was my life saver..I am traveling this week & I am dreading this trip without Zelnorm....I will be in pain the whole time....I just wanted to let you know that my doctor disagreed with the conclusions of the FDA on Zelnorm...The study was really a small amount of people experiencing the chest pains...but I do understand for those who don't want to take it & they have to do what is best for each individual..First try is Switzerland & then headed to Mexico when I return from my trip...I will be very careful to research the area that I will purchase it in Mexico...Good luck & hope you can find a doctor to listen to you.....


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am devistated as well, been taking Zelnorm since Oct. 03. Actually, my husband and I are trying to get pregnant and the dr told me how to get off of Zelnorm gradually and so far it's worked. I've been off of Zelnorm since early March and haven't been really bad with the constipation, so far. I've been keeping an eye on it, I take colace and for breakfast been eating oatmeal. The oatmeal seems to help me throughout the day, but make sure I get enough fruit during the day. I really couldn't believe they took it off the market. It was the only medicine I took that helped, like many of you, but I take Phenergran for nausea, it does help with my nausea with IBS. I eat small meals during the day and that helps me a lot, not totally, but it does help. Does anyone experience a lot of nausea in the morning?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Dawn and other new (and old) members,Please remember to write your letters about the Zelnorm withdrawal. I just finished mine and sent it to Jeff Roberts at ibsbb###ibsgroup.org


----------



## 22579 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi. My name is Betsy and i am/was a happy Zelnorm user. I just took my very last pill yesterday morning. I used it as directed until the end. Yes, I just wanted to feel good until I couldn't any more. I fear what is to come. Also, I have developed high cholesterol over the past few yrs and i do everything right. I wonder now... Could the Zelnorm have caused it? I don't know but I guess I will find out now... I do plan on giving the Amitiza a try. I sure don't want to be nauseous, but I think it'll be better than the alternative bloating, weight gain, extreme pain and pressure. I hope and pray the Amitiza will work for me. I have an appt. with my Dr. next Monday... I hope the Amitiza alone will work for you this time.


----------



## 13449 (Apr 7, 2007)

I never thought Zelnorm worked until I stopped taking it. I've been terribly bloated (look about 6 months pregnant) and feel like #### b/c I can't ####. It's making me feel sick.Called my gastro yesterday and they told me I wasn't the only one. They suggested that I try MiraLax. Hopefully it will do the trick along with my herb pills. The Dr. said they will only prescibe Amitiza as a last resort and after reading posts about it, don't think I want it.Glad I found this site. Makes me feel like I'm not alone and going nuts with this darn IBS.


----------



## 17766 (Apr 12, 2007)

My last dose was a week ago. I'm on an antidepressant, so my withdrawal hasn't been too bad. Get this - my doctor was in Mexico last week & didn't even know it was taken off the market! He has no idea what to replace it with. He doesn't recommend Miralax, and I'm leery of Amitiza. He actually suggested I try to get Prepulsid from an online pharmacy. That drug has been taken off the market in the US too! I'm not buying a banned drug that I can't claim on my insurance. Is he crazy? So I'm trying peppermint oil capsules. Apparently that's popular in Europe. I started yesterday, so too soon to tell if it'll help. I take that back, my breath has never smelled better! Anyone else tried peppermint oil?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

propulsid can only be obtained by a gastro and for "compassionate use" only- it was taken off the market years ago and I cried b/c it works great.so you cant get it online -sorry!!!if you could i would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

lorilou, I looked up propulsid and it looks like it is available?...How did it help you with your IBS-C. Just like everyone else, I am looking for a substitute for zelnorm..it's more challenging for me because my husband and I are entertaining the thought of expanding our family so I want to look at options that I could continue while being pregnant. My ob-gyn cleared zelnorm but since that is no longer an option....


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

propulsid takes things throught the gut faster- its called a motility drug. it also helps me with the reflux. however you cannot take it while pregnant- i had to come off of it once i conceieved.where did you find it that you can get it without special paperwork from a gastro?Im on reglan and I think it worked beter and without the side effects.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally posted by lorilou:where did you find it that you can get it without special paperwork from a gastro?I am not sure about special paperwork but I looked the drug up on webmd.com and it did not mention that is was no longer on the market (as it does with zelnorm). Since she is an obgyn, I am not expecting too many suggestions from her end but I thougth I could at least run my little list by her and get her thoughts on that. Next I will see my GI who also (unfortunately) has no suggestions (besides putting me on zoloft..)I ususally let him know what I would like to try out next, which he ususaly does :s Timing sucks..I am over 35 so I already have increased risks, don't need any additional ones


----------



## 14319 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi everyone! I am new to this website. I have been taking Zelnorm for a year and it's worked great. I was just diagnosed a year ago and it was my first and only medication. When they took it off the market I freaked and started looking on the internet to find alternatives. I'm so thankful to find others who understand what I'm going through. I went to my family Dr and she prescribed Nulev. I only about 2 weeks of Zelnorm left but I decided to keep it and try the Nulev, that way I'd have a backup in case it didn't work. Well, the Nulev is not working. I'm back to where I was before the Zelnorm and it only took a week to get there. My Dr also referred me to a GI specialist, but I can't get in for another 6 weeks. When I told her the Nulev wasn't working (1 every 4 hours) she increased me to 2 every 4 hours. She's reluctant to give me anything else. I started the increased dose today. Any ideas how long it will take for the Nulev to help, if it helps at all?


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have IBS-C or D? Nulev is usually prescribed for people with diarrhea b/c it's an antispasmotic, and while people who have C also have painful spasms, you can't replace Zelnorm (which stimulates normal bowel contractions) with Nulev (which just relaxes the bowel). I wouldn't take any medications not prescribed by your GI for your IBS. Interists don't really have the knowledge required to treat this syndrome. If you have IBS-C and it's more than just a sporadic problem, you're going to need something to replace Zelnorm which will stimulate a bm. That's not an antispasmotic. Dana


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Life is just horrible without Zelnorm. I am still having withdrawal symptoms (electric shocks in my head, shakes, muscle cramps, tingling in arms and hands) I really didn't think it was working but I am having much more pain without it. I can't take Reglan (had a dystonic reaction to it once), Eurythro doesn't help, Miralax, Metamucil, cocunut oil and coconut water make me more bloated, prunes and prune juice give me more stomach pain. My doctor is going to get me domperidone. I take an antidepressant at night which slows my system down. I've tried other types of antidepressants but they keep me up at night and I have too much anxiety to live life without an antidepressant. I have hardly eaten anything since I went off Zelnorm. It's so painful to eat. I'm thinking domperidone may speed up the stomach but what about the colon? I may still be constipated, so I need to find something else for that too. I am so frustrated!!!!!!!


----------



## 22679 (Apr 15, 2007)

Until tonight I really wasn't too worried about Zelnorm being pulled. I was going to keep taking it. After all, I had no heart problems or even risk factors for them. So in my opinion, the recall didn't apply to me







Guess I was off in my own little world there...Now after reading about the withdrawl symptoms and what you all are going through, the first thing I did was check my "stash"- enough to last me for at least 4 more months, and given that I only take it once a day now... i'm set for some time. Thankful right now for my compulsion to hoard things, particularly meds.When I finally do go back to see my doctor, I'll tell her flat out that I'm still taking the zelnorm. It works. Nothing else does.


----------

